# Help a beginner get into vert growing!



## Growingforpeace (Sep 19, 2013)

Yo whats good everyone? I have a large area to work with (and hopefully) two 400 watt hps to work with. I want to have a very high yield and believe a vertical grow is best for this. But i have questions about how to go about this. I was thinking a two tier coliseum grow with the two lights in the center. I was also thinking two separate two tiered coliseums. Or something like this: plant being x light being 0:
000
0x0
000
0x0
000
but every plant location being a double stack.

I want a gram per watt, please offer suggestions.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

Your on the right track, but I dont think a 400w will sufficiently cover two levels. I would suggest one level for each light and a 3ft diameter cage for each one. Other than that just make sure access is easy and all the normal things are in check ie: environment/airflow, genetics, plant health ect.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Sep 22, 2013)

Start with donuts like me.If using 1x 400w HPS I'd recommend 4 to 6 plants,flip em so they finish around 3 feet tall.Or stack the 2x 400w HPS bulbs and do a multi level grow.

Ou8acracker2's 3x3x6 400w HPS Vertical grow

I got pretty close to 1gpw in soil with various unknown bagseed and that was my first vertical grow,but then again I've been growing well over 15 years too.


----------



## chronicripgrower (Sep 22, 2013)

i'm doing a vertical grow also with 400s,that would work for me as well.


----------



## GratianHarris (Oct 12, 2013)

I may be being modest even, top to bottom production with vert, its the best method to date. No one can challenge this and there is nothing to prove when it's a known fact.


----------



## 1itsme (Oct 13, 2013)

GratianHarris said:


> I may be being modest even, top to bottom production with vert, its the best method to date. No one can challenge this and there is nothing to prove when it's a known fact.


It just depends what your growing and the exact set up. some indica dom strains don't seem to like the side lighting so much.


----------



## Nuikala (Nov 11, 2013)

hmmm....i have a 4x4x7 tent, 600W hps/mh, and a crapload of cfl's. I have 14 strains going under the 600 with 7 extra 26watt cfl's for side lighting.
5 of those plants are still seedlings.
Maybe i will give vert a try, seems to maximize your growing area, i noticed that even after 33 days of veg on my Super Lemon Haze, and 10 days into 12/12 they are only 24 inches tall. 
SO MUCH wasted space, the bottom is filled but still have 2/3 of the tent 'empty' above the plants......


----------

